# The rapture tomorrow!



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

So i was wondering, seen as all you people with faith will be ascending to the heavens and be saved, and i will be left down here on earth to suffer.. And snakes being the devil and all they will be stuck here too.. Soooo, can i have your snakes now?


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

Sorry.....you'll have to share them with me........and a couple of others

I want to ring up the ringleaders the next day and ask."So......What happened?"


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

See as funny as this thing is, I have to say I'm pretty sad about it too. Read this: "End of the world" can't end well
So these family will literally have nothing on Sunday and have no way to support themselves. How awesome is life going to be for them then


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 21, 2011)

Seeing as I dont see myself being in the Ascention team, but I "like"the the thought of rapture I am going to think of the most rapturous thoughts I can
down here(already smiling)
Note to Saximus: It is sad that people will suffer because of this belief, makes me ponder on what makes people tick.......


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

Maybe they will be lucky and Harold Camping will do the "Christian" thing and reimburse them. It will be his screw up, after all


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Maybe they will be lucky and Harold Camping will do the "Christian" thing and reimburse them. It will be his screw up, after all


It would be good if he did, chance would be a finer thing though :-(


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 21, 2011)

All you need to do is make a rapture survival kit and you will be sweet. 

1 Boat (no Noah is going to stop me)
2 Bee suit (protect from plagues of insects)
3 Fire extinguisher/fire blanket (put out post rapture flames)
4 Flint to start fires
5 Alcoholic beverage of choice
6 Hammock 
7 Maybe some rope and a axe optional. 

Now just sit back and watch the rapture breeze past without a care in the world.


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Maybe they will be lucky and Harold Camping will do the "Christian" thing and reimburse them. It will be his screw up, after all


 he didn't last time Another Apocalypse Prophecy: Why's Everyone So Worked Up? - TIME
And think about these children if you think that extremist religious beliefs are harmless. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/20/us/20rapture.html?pagewanted=all 
And I thought my parents were embashhing!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 21, 2011)

meh, no D-day not even a zombie what a rip!


----------



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> meh, no D-day not even a zombie what a rip!


 
It's not till 6pm, theres still time for you to give me your snakes! =p


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 21, 2011)

na my snakes are doomed with me im afraid


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 21, 2011)

i'm fine just cleaned the ol 12g got slab of jimmy chillnig i'm ready for the zombies


----------



## Bez84 (May 21, 2011)

Lol Bring on the zombie plague...been wanting to shoot my neighbour for ages..
So all the religious types go to heaven and the rest go to hell.....thats sweet hells awesome thats where all the booze and blondes go


----------



## Jeffa (May 21, 2011)

Hey sacred, dont forget to double tap!


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

oh pfffffftttttttt they cant even predict the god damn weather !


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 21, 2011)

Damn, forgot about this & now spending my last day alive in the office.
Sitting here, unblinking eyes staring intently at my moniter like I'm some kind of zomb.......whoa hang on a minute.
Perhaps I'm destined to become a participant in the zombie hordes that will be taking over the world. Cool! 
I'll have to sign up for the next series of Masterchef, where all I'll be cooking is brains. 
Well, not so much cooking as sashimi brains......as I eat them from the craniums of my still kicking prey.


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

So, some questions.......
Is it 6:00 pm our time or U.S. time, I don't think the bible went into specifics about how it will start in America. Shouldn"t it be based on Middle East times?
Is it only "Super" christians of a particular faith or do all christians get lucky?
What about other faiths like Muslims, Buddhists, Seihks, Hindus etc, do they get to go too?
Either way.......nice knowing all you christians. Athiests.......I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## 87batesy (May 21, 2011)

what a bunch of fruit loops!

i wish i could start a religious cult it the easiest way to become rich


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

Another question........If I get myself bitten by a Vampire, will I be immune to zombification? If so, does anyone personally know a vampire in Sydney? I need to know if I should buy a cool Matrix style jacket.


----------



## Torah (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Another question........If I get myself bitten by a Vampire, will I be immune to zombification? If so, does anyone personally know a vampire in Sydney? I need to know if I should buy a cool Matrix style jacket.


 
Australia Meetup Groups - Vampire Meetups Theres a link for vampire meetups in sydney


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 21, 2011)

Torah said:


> Australia Meetup Groups - Vampire Meetups Theres a link for vampire meetups in sydney



woot grab a steak noooooo a wooden steak still 5hrs can bag few vamps after i blast my way to city


----------



## hnn17 (May 21, 2011)

Camping will probably move the date back again, 1994 to 2011 is 17 years. so the next date maybe 2028. your guess as good as mine. don't think he'll be around for that one though - old age.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 21, 2011)

sacred_DUC said:


> grab a steak noooooo a wooden steak


I've got a mate who's useless on a bbq, last time I ate there he served up one of those wooden steaks. 
No amount of sauce could save it, was a crying shame.


----------



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Another question........If I get myself bitten by a Vampire, will I be immune to zombification? If so, does anyone personally know a vampire in Sydney? I need to know if I should buy a cool Matrix style jacket.


 
Why buy when you can loot once everyone is gone? =p


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Sorry but this is actually starting to freak me out :?


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry but this is actually starting to freak me out :?


 
Dude nothing to worry about it's not the end of the world. Oh wait a second it is. Lol 

Seriously nothing to worry about.


----------



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry but this is actually starting to freak me out :?


 
Don't worry, the zombies are friendly zombies. They just want to eat your brains that is all.


----------



## Juz92 (May 21, 2011)

Good thing I've played Left 4 Dead and watched the Resident Evil movies... Zombies ain't got nothin' on me now


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

Zombies? They sound easy to keep. What do they eat, pink rats? Or rabbits?


----------



## Rissa (May 21, 2011)

I was taught that in the bible it says not to be lead by false prophets and that there would be many of them, but when the time was to come we would all know.

I can not remember seeing anything about zombies. 

I live at the base of a hill leading to a church and there are not people lining up to get in and beg for forgiveness lol.


----------



## WomaPythons (May 21, 2011)

cant they post pone this till thursday i got money on the state or origin


----------



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

WomaPythons said:


> cant they post pone this till thursday i got money on the state or origin


 
No. God is obviously from NSW, and feels that rapture is a kinder fate for us NSW people than to lose to QLD again.


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

If we lose another series I may just create my own mini rapture in Ipswich


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if the zombies will still be "planking"?

Post apocalypse zombie State of Origin......LOL.

Being a Union fan, I'd say that a Zombie league game would be the same as a normal league game........Thems there fighting words


----------



## Khagan (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> I wonder if the zombies will still be "planking"?
> 
> Post apocalypse zombie State of Origin......LOL.
> 
> Being a Union fan, I'd say that a Zombie league game would be the same as a normal league game........Thems there fighting words



I tried watching Union before but a lot of it made no sense lol. Like why do they randomly kick the ball early in the tackle count a lot? Though i must say, union scrums are way better.. League scrums are a joke because you can't even go against it! Might as well just make it a tap.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

lol why zombies?
Anyway, its the 21st all over the world now, and nothing has happened- OMFG A ZOMBIE


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

Khagan said:


> I tried watching Union before but a lot of it made no sense lol. Like why do they randomly kick the ball early in the tackle count a lot? Though i must say, union scrums are way better.. League scrums are a joke because you can't even go against it! Might as well just make it a tap.


 
It's got something to do with the fact they don't have a "tackle count" as such. Most of the game is about keeping the ball in the opponent half. I'm a league fanboy all the way but union is interesting if you get someone to explain it to you. Totally agree about the scrums too. I swear you can hear the crunch when they come together


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> So, some questions.......
> Is it 6:00 pm our time or U.S. time, I don't think the bible went into specifics about how it will start in America. Shouldn"t it be based on Middle East times?
> Is it only "Super" christians of a particular faith or do all christians get lucky?
> What about other faiths like Muslims, Buddhists, Seihks, Hindus etc, do they get to go too?
> Either way.......nice knowing all you christians. Athiests.......I'll see you tomorrow.



Nah all apart from the true Christians are stuffed i'm afraid, but it cant be know I still have orders to finish not to mention the Gold Coast Reptile Expo........who says its the rapture anyway. The Bible does not clearly say when this is otherwise there would be chaos if people knew. It just gives signs to look for but nothing 100% we aren't supposed to know.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Is it this year or next year? Who to believe, some bible nut or some crazy mayans?


----------



## CamdeJong (May 21, 2011)

It's when the earth can no longer support us, or when WWIII hits us, or when some raging virus goes pandemic, NOT when some spastic tells us that an old book says it might happen maybe because he believes it and we should all listen to him and praise Jebus.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Ugh the more I read about it the more scared I get, although I know he's just trying to freak out the world. Apparently he says that it will begin when New Zealand is hit by an earthquake... so that means that the christchurch earthquake was the "early beginning" of the rapture. Then there was japan, so the rapture has missed us lol.


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

Yes it is because Rugby doesn't have any tackle count, You keep the ball as long as you don't make a mistake. Kicking downfield isn't just something to do at the end of the tackle count, it is more strategic, try to compare with forcings back. The idea is to force the other team to eventually kick for touch and hopefully you will have a lineout and get the ball back further down field than when you started. Rugby has more strategy and planning than League, ie, zombie football 5 tackles, kick, 5 tackles, kick, 5 tackles, oooo mistake, try, kick off, 5 tackles, kick, 5 tackles, kick etc. Rugby is a more fluid game of changing defence and attack strategies.

And no I am not off topic........I added the word zombie.LOL

How can the bible even mention NZ, it predates the discovery of NZ, Australia and even Nth and Sth America.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> How can the bible even mention NZ, it predates the discovery of NZ, Australia and even Nth and Sth America.


 
I think its because NZ is the first country to have a new day


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

Actually I think it is Samoa.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 21, 2011)

it cant happen tonight at 6...thats before i have dinner.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

YES! The scare is over  
Its 7 o clock in New Zealand and nothing has happened, no devastating earthquakes, nothing.

Anti-climactic much?


----------



## Bradchip (May 21, 2011)

Sock Puppet said:


> Damn, forgot about this & now spending my last day alive in the office.
> Sitting here, unblinking eyes staring intently at my moniter like I'm some kind of zomb.......whoa hang on a minute.



Noooo. It's not your last day alive. You've still got 5 months of hell on earth 

"Camping's prophecy says the end will be signalled in each region by powerful earthquakes, after which the good will be whisked up to heaven and the not-so-good will suffer through hell on earth until October 21, when God will pull the plug on the planet once and for all."


Funnily enough the same guy also said Rapture would happen in 1994. When it didn't come to fruition he just said that he miscalculated. lol


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Anti-climactic much?


 Not for those of us who knew there would be no "climax"


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 21, 2011)

It was supposed to start Kiritimati, Christmas Island at 6pm it is now 9.38 there


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

I think he got his time zone calculations wrong


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

lol he got his "calculations" wrong again, now to pick another date 10 years from now and scare the crap outta everyone all over again.


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

There is still 18 mins left.......possibly. Packing my zombie apocalypse kit now.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 21, 2011)

fugawi said:


> There is still 18 mins left.......possibly. Packing my zombie apocalypse kit now.


 No it ended hours ago as the time zone was Kiritimati, sorry, was looking forward to some zombie slaying myself.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

lol whered you get the zombie idea from? The nutter said earthquakes not zombies.
Its 6:00pm btw. So... huh. We've gotta wait until tommorow when it "happens" in the USA, before its "over"


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

We made it.


----------



## fugawi (May 21, 2011)

There must be a lot less worthy christians than expected;0


----------



## Darkhorse (May 21, 2011)

Thanks to all involved in this thread... gave me a good laugh after a long day at work!!!


----------



## saximus (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear you survived the day and are still here Darkhorse. Looks like you're destined to burn with the rest of us


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> We made it.


 
Or we've all been good boys and girls and god has beamed us all up to heaven


----------



## Australis (May 21, 2011)

Maybe Aliens intervened.


----------



## Bradchip (May 21, 2011)

The lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 21, 2011)

well...id just like you guys to know my dinner was rapture free...the food was good and no zombies were slayed on the way there.


----------



## Darlyn (May 21, 2011)

Photo of whats happening outside my place


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Im having an argument with a girl on fb, shes saying that the worlds gunna end in october, I told her that the "end of the world" was supposed to start today with new zealand and go on for 5 months until the world is destroyed completely in october, and that nothing happened today so its not happening. She wont listen.


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2011)

It can't Be the end of the world!

I can't die without seeing Justin Drew Bieber in concert!





on second thoughts....


----------



## Bradchip (May 21, 2011)

I think the October date is something to do with the other doomsday nutters that believe Comet Elinen is out to get us...or possibly Planet X (Nabiru) on a collision course with earth.

People are too quick to believe anything they see, read or here, without looking into it.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

WHAT!!!1/1/1//????? YOU SRS!?????!?!?!?!?!?!
NIBIRU IS REAL!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y U SO STOOPID?

No, I thought 2012/Nibiru/Planet X was real in 2008. Not now.


----------



## Bradchip (May 21, 2011)

I find it hard to keep up with doomsday theories 

Are we in danger from a rogue planet? | Bad Astronomy | Discover Magazine


----------



## Fuscus (May 21, 2011)

If Church Signs Were Honest About The Rapture | someecards.com


----------



## D3pro (May 21, 2011)

haha, I remember the Y2K... 2012 is still in the horizon, if the Mayans get it wrong then no one can get it right lol


----------



## Khagan (May 22, 2011)

The Mayans didn't predict the end of the world.. What happened was, the bloke that was writing the calender was a tomorrow man. He got to 2012 and said "Ah stuff it, i'll finish the rest tomorrow." but then the Mayans got wiped out by the REAL rapture hence that's where it finished.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 22, 2011)

The mayans mention the date 21/12/2012 as a date of great importance, but never mentioned the end of the world, people just jumped to conclusions as usual.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (May 22, 2011)

Bunderberg are offering a 100% guarantee against all Zombies tonight


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> The mayans mention the date 21/12/2012 as a date of great importance, but never mentioned the end of the world, people just jumped to conclusions as usual.


 
I just think they didn't like the numbers 1 or 2. The world is not going to end now or then. One day yes but not next year. If it does it's my shout for rounds in hell.


----------



## Morelia4life (May 22, 2011)

Lol. I can't believe that some people actually believe this crap. The only person that knows when the world is going to end is God. It is the 21st here and we are still ok. Oh wait... it isn't suppose to happen until 6 tonight in America. I guess God is going to take people according to time zones. This is the dumbest crap I have ever read. Seriously, I hope no one really believes that the world is going to end today, or October or any time soon. No one knows except for God.


----------



## Darlyn (May 22, 2011)

I thought god told that guy what was going to happen?


----------



## AirCooled (May 22, 2011)

I am still here,I knew the Sam and Dean Winchester would save us.Damn,that means back to work tomorrow!


----------

